
Facebook Can Absolutely Control Its Algorithm - jhonovich
https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-can-absolutely-control-its-algorithm/
======
paulddraper
No one has claimed otherwise.

The claim is that it's either (1) inappropriate (because it is a social
platform) or (2) extremely difficult ("For example, the Russian campaign
purchased ads that both supported and criticized the Black Lives Matter
movement, according to the Washington Post. Martinez, the former product
manager, describes the problem as 'playing whack-a-mole.'")

That Facebook has control over its own algorithms is not news in any way. The
title misrepresents the points being discussed.

